# Arktika Pics



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks,

Just sussed out how to add pics to posts, hadn't bothered before 'cos I didn't have anything worth putting up..........

However I've received this lovely Vostok Europe Arktika from Roy and love it!

On the look out now for (wait for it!!) .... a great big diver! (liking the Ocean7's)

so anyway - please excuse the poor quality of these pics as my first forays into watch photography, and on a pishy 2MP cameraphone.










heartyparty


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think they're terrific pictures







Especially if done on a cameraphone









One tip though, I keep mine down to a max size of 800 x 600 or lots of people will find that they're too wide to fit on the screen when posted on the forum and they have to scroll side-to-side to see the whole image.

I really like the Vostok Europe models. They seem to be one of the few companies brave enough to offer something different from the mainstream designs.


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers,

I'll try and amend the size settings next time.

I just really like the look of the Arktika, and it is really chunky in the flesh.









heartyparty


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratualtions on the new watch and the first pictures!


----------



## dtc (Jun 18, 2007)

that's what I call a nice machine!

classy and sporty at the same time!

I have 3 questions about this model: the numbers on the dial also have superluminova? (ie, they shine like the the hour-minute hands?). the other is about the studs: are they "decorative"? or they are real studs hammered down in the bezel?

the last question is about the seconds hand: it ticks one second at a time, or many times a second, simulating a "sweeping" movement ?

I'm considering purchase this exact model, and your answers could help me decide positively about this watch

nice pics!


----------

